# Possible Assassination of Obama?



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

In case you missed it, the NYT had a story above the fold today on a recent press conference by Hillary.

In the remarks she made, she specifically responded to a question as to why she didn't withdraw; by saying something to the effect "You never know what is going to happen, we all remember what happened to Bobby Kennedy in 1968".

The times is in the tank for Obama, but this still seems to be a nonpartisan news story.

If someone on the Forum came up with something like this, they would probably be banned, justifiably.

Do you think that this will just go away, like her account of the small arms fire that she ducked in Bosnia?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, it is possible, ain't it? I can kind of see how a people, long oppressed by forced bondage, might lash out at the leader who promises to force them to slave away to pay even higher taxes.

I'm pretty sure that Minister Farrakhan has said something about this.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't closely follow American politics but I think I am aware of the major players.
I would like to see Obama get elected but I do think there could be a real risk of something bad happening.
I mean were he to become President, it would be such a first,such a change, such an upheaval of what I imagine mainstream America has come to expect their Presidents to be that somewhere there just might be someone or some group so upset about the whole thing that they would go so far as to do something bad.

Mychael


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

On another note, there is a daily drum beat from those wanting Obama to put Hillary on the ticket with him, to solidify the party base. There would be some obvious advantages to the party, in such a move, and some disadvantages.

You hate to think about stuff like this, but a main stream journalist compiled a list of people that were associated with the Clintons since their Arkansas days, that have died from other than natural causes.

Most of us don't know even one person that has died from other than natural causes.

in their case, according to the press reports, there have been something like 18 people, that were associated with the Clintons that have died from other than natural causes.

A lot of single car, unexplained car crashes, plus a large number of state troopers that were affiliated with them in Arkansas, that were young and in relatively good health, that committed suicide. Vince Foster, who had total access to HRC records, etc. Could just be a coincidence.

Still, it might be more reasonable for a President Obama to worry a bit more about the threat from a Vice President Clinton, than from some KKK nut.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Much as I joke about VP Clinton necessitating a food taster at the White House, this whole issue is, IMO, complete horseshit. 

She looks for examples of campaigns that ran late, she remembers her husband's (naturally), and in jogging the memory of how long 1968's ran finds the handle of RFK's assassination, when he was famously celebrating the California primary and saying "on to Chicago and let's win there." 

Obama's people can be pissed if they like, but I really can't see more to it than that. Anyone on the inside who disagrees is probably in need of a vacation.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I really find all this very amusing. The Democrats really are an immature and paranoid bunch.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I don't support Hillary, but that is not what she said. She was asked about staying in the campaign and she was talking about June. The media has invented this lie that no one ever campaigns until June. That it is always over earlier and that she is doing something unusual.

First, said that in 1992 Bill was still campaigning in June because he had not wrapped up the nomination. Then, she said and we all remember Bobby Kennedy was killed IN JUNE. The point being that boomers all remember Bobby was killed in June and they all remember he was campaigning. It's a historical reference that debunks the media's position. It had nothing to do with staying in hanging around in case something happens as the media is also portraying the comment. Here is exactly what she said:



> "My husband did not wrap up the nomination in 1992 until he won the California primary somewhere in the middle of June, right? We all remember Bobby Kennedy was assassinated in June in California. You know I just, I don't understand it."


She has said much the same thing before. In a March interview with Time magazine, she said:



> "Primary contests used to last a lot longer. We all remember the great tragedy of Bobby Kennedy being assassinated in June in L.A. My husband didn't wrap up the nomination in 1992 until June, also in California. Having a primary contest go through June is nothing particularly unusual."


All this demonstrates is what a bunch of scum the mainstream media are and how Liberals turn their head the other way when it suits them. Conservatives have been dealing with this nonsense for years - remember the Vast Right Wing Conspiracy? It's hilariously funny if you have any perspective at all to watch Liberals eat one of their own.



> On June 4, 1968, Kennedy scored a major victory when he won the California primary. He addressed his supporters in the early morning hours of June 5, 1968 in a ballroom at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles. He left the ballroom through a service area to greet supporters working in the hotel's kitchen. In a crowded kitchen passageway, Sirhan Sirhan, a 24-year-old Palestinian, opened fire with a .22 caliber revolver and shot Kennedy in the head at close range. Following the shooting, Kennedy was rushed to The Good Samaritan Hospital where he died the next day.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Concordia said:


> Much as I joke about VP Clinton necessitating a food taster at the White House, this whole issue is, IMO, complete horseshit.
> 
> She looks for examples of campaigns that ran late, she remembers her husband's (naturally), and in jogging the memory of how long 1968's ran finds the handle of RFK's assassination, when he was famously celebrating the California primary and saying "on to Chicago and let's win there."
> 
> Obama's people can be pissed if they like, but I really can't see more to it than that. Anyone on the inside who disagrees is probably in need of a vacation.





PedanticTurkey said:


> I really find all this very amusing. The Democrats really are an immature and paranoid bunch.


+1 and +1. Some of the headlines these "journalists" are writing paraphrasing her in single quotes as saying 'Well, Obama could get assassinated' should see people fired and stripped of whatever journalism credentials they have. Here's an example: https://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/foreign/tobyharnden/may08/hillarykennedyblunder.htm Technically, it's a blog, but it is hosted on the Tele's official website. Harnden is also an editor, a foreign correspondent, and a former Washington DC bureau chief. These type of people hide behind the term "blog" as a license to abandon all journalistic ethics. If he's not a US Citizen, we should revoke his visa too.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Agree completely that this is (or should be) a complete non-issue.

Seems some candidates/campaigns try so very hard to be offended at every turn.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Do you think that this will just go away, like her account of the small arms fire that she ducked in Bosnia?"

She did not realize it at the time but that was her concession speech. A falsehood like that can't just slide by. Once the initial doubt set in it opened the door to alternatives.

As for assassins I suspect she would draw more fire than Obama. People have lots of reasons to hate her but only one reason to hate Obama.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Only one reason to hate Obama _my ass_.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I caught my man Ralph speeking in front of the White House a few days ago. It's a pity Okra Winfrey, Ellen Degenerate and our other social leaders continue to silence him on our public property. Ralph once again refreshed my memory of what the Democrats are, and what they are not. If Bush is so horribly incompetant, violating the constitution and commiting multiple impeachable offences ( all accusations I agree with) the Democrats should be winning elections by landslides. That they are not, is only because THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE in this duopracy of revolving door politicians and military men turned corporate shills. I'm so mad I'd like to take a pot shot at one of these fools just to get their attention. The only problem is I can't afford to drive anywhere @ $4 a gallon, cartridges are similarly prohibitive in cost and I know it's like killing cockroaches anyway. I should take something for my nerves and lie down, but I have no healthcare, the scotch ran out until my next paycheck and I have to leave soon for one of 3 part time jobs that are all pushing me to take night classes in spanish.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Only one reason to hate Obama _my ass_.


He's a wealthy, liberal, elitist, Harvard lawyer, and politician; that insulted gun owners, people of faith, and "typical white people"; with a preacher and a Wife that hate America; that wants to coddle our enemies, institute a centralized socialist economy, and surrender in Iraq.

That's only *one* reason isn't it; or maybe Country Irish was referencing that his middle name Hussein? :devil:


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

ksinc said:


> He's a wealthy, liberal, elitist, Harvard lawyer, and politician; that insulted gun owners, people of faith, and "typical white people"; with a preacher and a Wife that hate America; that wants to coddle our enemies, institute a centralized socialist economy, and surrender in Iraq.
> ....


Had you included lesbianism this polemic you could have trumped the Rev. Mr. Pat Robertson. :icon_smile:

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

But then it would have been inaccurate.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Since this is a fun forum I don' t think a debate is in order but I am hoping you could educate me concerning a couple of statements.

"It's a pity Okra Winfrey, Ellen Degenerate and our other social leaders continue to silence him on our public property."
I am not aware that Winfrey had ever tried to silence Nader anywhere much less on public property. I doubt if she is associated with the Green party but I am sure I saw her promoting "green" ideals. When and how did she cause any problems for Nader?

Re Obama:
"He's a wealthy, liberal, elitist..."
I won't ask for a full explanation of the definitions for all of the description you give but I am most curious about how you define him as elitist. In what situations has he shown himself to be elitist?

Take these as an honest quest for info. This is not the forum I would use for serious debate. I do like to know the reasoning behind such positions though.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> ........The........really are an immature and paranoid bunch.


Humm????
I think you may be mistaken,
You must have been watching CPAC not C-SPAN??
I was thinking we should rename CPAC to P(political)-spam.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmm.. did I write that? No, couldn't be-- maybe I meant to write something else, but Bush stole the real post, or maybe Diebold changed it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Country Irish said:


> Re Obama:
> "He's a wealthy, liberal, elitist..."
> I won't ask for a full explanation of the definitions for all of the description you give but I am most curious about how you define him as elitist. In what situations has he shown himself to be elitist?
> 
> Take these as an honest quest for info. This is not the forum I would use for serious debate. I do like to know the reasoning behind such positions though.


His SF comments are playbook liberal elitists' bigotry. He clearly has disdain for the working class American family and the things most of us believe in - God, RKBA, the rule of law, national sovereignty. Obama has his head in the clouds. Another example would be when Michelle Obama was telling women not to get jobs in corporate America because they wouldn't be happy. This is typical of the same mindset that caused Hillary to say that some decisions are so important they can't be left to ordinary people to make. Liberalism is rooted in believing you are one of the few lucky ones that need to help all the poor stupid schmucks that can't live without you taking care of them. It's a delusion of elitism and social engineering. It's what gives us political leaders like Al Gore, John Kerry, John Edwards, and Barack Obama - people who have never done anything telling those of us that make the country prosperous and create the jobs, etc. how things should work. It's nothing except a huge glass house of incompetence and entitlement. In Hollywood, liberal elitism is demonstrated when people like George Clooney, Ellen Degeneres, and Sean Penn start preaching to us and attempting to marginalize and ridiculue those holding traditional American values as out-of-step, or worse bigots, racists, and hicks. Obama is right out of the same mold. It's not leadership; it is pandering, demagoguery, and nagging. I wouldn't ask Obama for directions, yet somehow he's convinced himself he's done something worthy of leading the country or is just plain entitled.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Quay said:


> Had you included lesbianism this polemic you could have trumped the Rev. Mr. Pat Robertson. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cordially,
> Adrian Quay


Thank you, I take that as an admission that you cannot refute any of those points.

Sometimes the truth doesn't set everyone free.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

ksinc said:


> His SF comments are playbook liberal elitists' bigotry. He clearly has disdain for the working class American family and the things most of us believe in - God, RKBA, the rule of law, national sovereignty. Obama has his head in the clouds. Another example would be when Michelle Obama was telling women not to get jobs in corporate America because they wouldn't be happy. This is typical of the same mindset that caused Hillary to say that some decisions are so important they can't be left to ordinary people to make. Liberalism is rooted in believing you are one of the few lucky ones that needs to help all the poor stupid schmucks that can't live without you taking care of them. It's a delusion of elitism and social engineering. It's what gives us political leaders like Al Gore, John Kerry, John Edwards, and Barack Obama - people who have never done anything telling those of us that make the country prosperous and create the jobs, etc. how things should work. It's nothing except a huge glass house of incompetence and entitlement. In Hollywood, liberal elitism is demonstrated when people like George Clooney, Ellen Degeneres, and Sean Penn start preaching to us and attempting to marginalize and ridiculue those holding traditional American values as out-of-step, or worse bigots, racists, and hicks. Obama is right out of the same mold. It's not leadership is pandering, demagoguery, and nagging. I wouldn't ask Obama for directions, yet somehow he's convinced himself he's done something worthy of leading the country or is just plain entitled.


Obviously, anyone running for president in the U.S. today is by definition elite. Money, education, connections: They got it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

BertieW said:


> Obviously, anyone running for president in the U.S. today is by definition elite. Money, education, connections: They got it.


Elite? Yes, but elitist is a mindset. They are two different things. We all have sex and race, but we are not all sexists and racists. His statements in SF were meant to ridicule and marginalize an entire cross-section of America. It was just meant to be done where only others like him could hear it. That's not leadership; that's mockery.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Most of us don't know even one person that has died from other than natural causes.


I can name 6. 1 suicide by a friend in HS, 2 friends killed in a car accident (rainy, slick roads and a blind corner), 1 former co-worker killed in the parking lot of his apartment (mistaken identity...they shot him in the back of the head...apparently he drove a similar car to the guy they were looking for...he died while getting groceries out of his car), 1 firefighter killed in an arson fire (the floor gave way and he fell into the basement) and another friend killed by a drunk driver while riding his bike down a country road one afternoon...he was 17.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I can name 6. 1 suicide by a friend in HS, 2 friends killed in a car accident (rainy, slick roads and a blind corner), 1 former co-worker killed in the parking lot of his apartment (mistaken identity...they shot him in the back of the head...apparently he drove a similar car to the guy they were looking for...he died while getting groceries out of his car), 1 firefighter killed in an arson fire (the floor gave way and he fell into the basement) and another friend killed by a drunk driver while riding his bike down a country road one afternoon...he was 17.


Wow, that one slipped right over my head.

I have an Uncle in Arlington. My best friend in highschool was killed in a head-on collision by a drunk driver after being accepted to the Air Force Academy. When I was in junior high the lady who had a house next to our bus stop was stabbed to death like 27 times by a construction worker from across the street. We had a murder-suicide down the street about a week ago. I've led a fairly fortunate life in that regard and I'm sure I could think of some others if I had to.

I'd say the opposite is true. I don't doubt that most people know at least one person that has died in a car accident. If you expand that to wars, murder, and suicide I think it would be 80-90%. I'd think anyone >= 60 years old is 99% considering Vietnam and most of the kids today know someone who was in a gang or drug related incident. There's probably a pretty narrow demographic of Generation Xers that meet the criteria presented.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I disagree with the elitist charges because I do the same sort of community work that the Senator did in Chicago here in DC. One cannot be successful with this sort of work if he cannot relate to people throughout the economic spectrum, as I know first-hand.

I think that it was a stupid statement and certainly badly phrased, but I think that the meaning of the statement was slightly different. 

I think that the meant to say that people make religious and gun issues their voting priorities over things like economics since they think that the government is too ineffective to fulfill any other promises.

Now, this does not mean I agree. My positions are different from Obama's in many areas, but I'm supporting him in this election cycle largely as a lesser evils sort of thing. When it comes to the issue that is most important for me (economics, since everything, in the end, is economics), none of the candidates are strong in the slightest bit. With Obama, there is a slight hope that some UChicago economists will be advisors as he's an ex-professor there.

Personally, I believe in a Chicago synthesis with the Keynesian macroeconomic analysis. It is the most effective course of action for the country to take, as evidenced by the JFK years, but politicians and their stupid populist pandering have gone anti-reason in their economic assessments. Comparative advantage no longer applies? Give me a break!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

JibranK said:


> I disagree with the elitist charges because I do the same sort of community work that the Senator did in Chicago here in DC. One cannot be successful with this sort of work if he cannot relate to people throughout the economic spectrum, as I know first-hand.


FWIW, from all reports Obama was not successful. That's how he ended up at Wright's church because he himself couldn't connect with any of the local community.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

My cousin lives in Chicago and has worked in the same area of the Southside. 

According to what some old-timers have told him, Obama started out as a fish-out-of-water, sort-of because of his growing up in Hawaii etc and was only able to relate to people based on a mutual love for basketball. However, he soon became far more integrated with the local community and became "one of their own" as it were.

In any case, ksinc, do you think we'll ever have a president again who understands the economy? (I'm asking because of your sig line) 

Looking back, it seems like Slick Willie actually did, but Dubya doesn't nor do the current candidates (ironically, not even Mrs. Clinton).


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

You have to understand that anything positive Clinton did with regard to the economy (or anything else), he did because his party lost big in '94.

Obama will have no such incentive to be reasonable.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

JibranK said:


> My cousin lives in Chicago and has worked in the same area of the Southside.
> 
> According to what some old-timers have told him, Obama started out as a fish-out-of-water, sort-of because of his growing up in Hawaii etc and was only able to relate to people based on a mutual love for basketball. However, he soon became far more integrated with the local community and became "one of their own" as it were.
> 
> ...


I don't know. I voted for Romney. Unfortunately, I think most of the country is either uninformed or misinformed enough not to vote for him. I struggled with some of his stuff to be honest (he's not an Austrian per se), but clearly the man does know finance and the realities of growing revenues and earnings; creating jobs. I watched some of his presentations he gets ribbed for, but they are really phenomenal. His healthcare presentation and plan was remarkable IMHO. His basic campaign organization and marketing plans were head and shoulders above the other candidates. Many of them started copying his formats for commercials and his web-site. They had some creative ideas and he at least seemed to be able to assemble a team of competent people.

His speciality is re-organization and I remember a line Ann said at one of his rallies which they made into a commercial saying "I can't wait for Mitt to get his hands on Washington." What he really wants to do is personally lead a re-org of the administration to make it more efficient like a business (CEO, COO, CFO, etc.) I always thought the sort of hands-on thing might not be the best idea for a President, but as a VP he could sit in a corner and work on his pet project. I think foreign and domestic policy require different expertise and I would like to see a CEO type that is Commander in Chief and COO that runs the day-to-day country. I would make the VP that kind of role. I'd just like to see some new thinking outside-the-box about how an executive administration should operate in modern times.

I really don't like McCain very much, but if he took Romney and promised to put Mitt in charge of a re-invent government project as Algore tried to do, I would vote for that. I'd really like him to oversee the OMB as well. What I've been hearing is that Mitt is more likely to be on the Cabinet or some other job than he is to be VP. If McCain took Portman along the same lines I would be thrilled to vote for that too.

My preference all along was Romney for President and McCain for Sec. of Defense. If I was Romney, as President, I would probably make Ron Paul Treasury Sec. and Fred Thompson Sec. of State! LOL I think the foreign/domestic roles can change between Pres and VP depending on their skill sets, so I would put in some former military guy as VP in Romney's case. Perhaps someone like McCain, but a little younger. I never figured out who though. I would give Huckabee something like Health and Human Services, HUD, roll all those 'charitable' type things together. A former minister and governor would probably strike just the right balance between compassion and cost-benefit in those roles.

FWIW, I once wrote Romney and shared these ideas. He/someone wrote me back a nice little letter. I also hammered them on RKBA. I personally refused to give them money until he put out a policy and posted it on his website. He had an issues tab, but RKBA was not there. I wrote Mandy Fletcher and Tag Romney about it and two weeks (maybe a month) later they put up a position paper. Mandy was the Fla campaign director and came from Jeb's group. She was emailing me asking for money and I wrote her back with my reply. I told Tag that I thought it was pretty strange for a Mormon to not understand the role of the 2nd Amendment in protecting religious freedom. They seemed to get it. Who knows?

(ADDED: Actually, I reread the letter and I gave him $100 just to put my name on his list since I knew it would help him to grow the list with names of former Bush contributors, and to put some money behind my letter, and then I refused to give more until he bucked up on RKBA.)


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

ksinc said:


> I don't know. I voted for Romney. Unfortunately, I think most of the country is either uninformed or misinformed enough not to vote for him. I struggled with some of his stuff to be honest (he's not an Austrian per se), but clearly the man does know finance and the realities of growing revenues and earnings; creating jobs. I watched some of his presentations he gets ribbed for, but they are really phenomenal. His healthcare presentation and plan was remarkable IMHO. His basic campaign organization and marketing plans were head and shoulders above the other candidates. Many of them started copying his formats for commercials and his web-site. They had some creative ideas and he at least seemed to be able to assemble a team of competent people.
> 
> His speciality is re-organization and I remember a line Ann said at one of his rallies which they made into a commercial saying "I can't wait for Mitt to get his hands on Washington." What he really wants to do is personally lead a re-org of the administration to make it more efficient like a business (CEO, COO, CFO, etc.) I always thought the sort of hands-on thing might not be the best idea for a President, but as a VP he could sit in a corner and work on his pet project. I think foreign and domestic policy require different expertise and I would like to see a CEO type that is Commander in Chief and COO that runs the day-to-day country. I would make the VP that kind of role. I'd just like to see some new thinking outside-the-box about how an executive administration should operate in modern times.
> 
> ...


We already had a "CEO President." It was Dubya.

"George Bush is, fundamentally, a mediocre CEO, the kind of insulated leader who's convinced that his instincts are all he needs. Unfortunately, like many failed CEOs before him, he's about to learn that being sure you're right isn't the same thing as actually being right."

Maybe a CEO with a brain would do the trick.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

BertieW said:


> We already had a "CEO President." It was Dubya.
> 
> "George Bush is, fundamentally, a mediocre CEO, the kind of insulated leader who's convinced that his instincts are all he needs. Unfortunately, like many failed CEOs before him, he's about to learn that being sure you're right isn't the same thing as actually being right."
> 
> Maybe a CEO with a brain would do the trick.





ksinc said:


> "I don't know. I voted for Romney. Unfortunately, I think most of the country is either uninformed or misinformed enough not to vote for him."


 

While I think there is a lot wrong with your post, I will say this: When Romney made his faith/government speech, my comment was "he's everything I like about 'W', but none of the things I don't like. He's competent."

I have a lot of issues with 'W', but I disagree with the characterization of 'W' you quoted and the implication that 'W' doesn't have a brain. While 'W' never actually ran a succesful business the way Romney did, he did have a business once and he did have an MBA. Whatever 'W' is not; he's exceedingly more experienced in both business and governing than any of the three candidates today.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

BertieW said:


> We already had a "CEO President." It was Dubya.
> 
> "George Bush is, fundamentally, a mediocre CEO, the kind of insulated leader who's convinced that his instincts are all he needs. Unfortunately, like many failed CEOs before him, he's about to learn that being sure you're right isn't the same thing as actually being right."
> 
> Maybe a CEO with a brain would do the trick.


I am constantly amazed at how all conversations revolve around Dubya. How do we criticize a well laid out pro-Romney argument? Why, reference Bush. How do we criticize McCain? Reference Bush. Reason for sub-prime woes? Reference Bush. Etc.

And then of course, the ever trusty, inverse of this procedure. Why is Obama so great? Why...he's not Bush.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I am constantly amazed at how all conversations revolve around Dubya. How do we criticize a well laid out pro-Romney argument? Why, reference Bush. How do we criticize McCain? Reference Bush. Reason for sub-prime woes? Reference Bush. Etc.
> 
> And then of course, the ever trusty, inverse of this procedure. Why is Obama so great? Why...he's not Bush.


I'm not Bush. Are you Bush?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

The Times will say anything to help their guy won't they?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> I don't know. I voted for Romney. Unfortunately, I think most of the country is either uninformed or misinformed enough not to vote for him. I struggled with some of his stuff to be honest (he's not an Austrian per se), but clearly the man does know finance and the realities of growing revenues and earnings; creating jobs. I watched some of his presentations he gets ribbed for, but they are really phenomenal. His healthcare presentation and plan was remarkable IMHO. His basic campaign organization and marketing plans were head and shoulders above the other candidates. Many of them started copying his formats for commercials and his web-site. They had some creative ideas and he at least seemed to be able to assemble a team of competent people.
> 
> His speciality is re-organization and I remember a line Ann said at one of his rallies which they made into a commercial saying "I can't wait for Mitt to get his hands on Washington." What he really wants to do is personally lead a re-org of the administration to make it more efficient like a business (CEO, COO, CFO, etc.) I always thought the sort of hands-on thing might not be the best idea for a President, but as a VP he could sit in a corner and work on his pet project. I think foreign and domestic policy require different expertise and I would like to see a CEO type that is Commander in Chief and COO that runs the day-to-day country. I would make the VP that kind of role. I'd just like to see some new thinking outside-the-box about how an executive administration should operate in modern times.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't make Mr. Thompson Attorney General? He does have a law degree, and he played a district attorney on TV. 

In all honesty, I think he could competently fill the roll of AG. He was my vote for President.

I like the woman John McCain has had on the campaign trail with him recently - Anne Mulcahy, I believe.

I just keep hoping the media is wrong about a Democratic blowout this fall.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> You wouldn't make Mr. Thompson Attorney General? He does have a law degree, and he played a district attorney on TV.
> 
> In all honesty, I think he could competently fill the roll of AG. He was my vote for President.
> 
> ...


My Wife says she won't vote for a woman for President or VP. :devil:

I must be doing some things right! :icon_smile_big:

OTOH, she also supports 'W' 100%. Tonight we were watching TV and someone was using the "Bush's 3rd term" line and she said, "That would be great! I wish he could run for a 3rd term."

Oh well, I'm still batting .999!


----------

